# Mastershop P220 X6 45ACP?



## SubVet49 (Dec 20, 2013)

Trying to locate a P220 X6, does anyone know where to locate on of these fine pistols? Thanks.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Unless your gunshop can order one... your gonna have to keep checking online for random availability. 
http://www.armslist.com/posts/19731...g-sauer-p220-x6-mastershop---9mm-competition-
This one sold for $1,800 instead of the usual $2,500 price tag.

Good luck locating and purchasing one.


----------

